

Julian Assange planning to hand himself in for health reasons - lifeisstillgood
http://www.theguardian.com/media/live/2014/aug/18/julian-assange-press-conference-at-ecuadorian-embassy-live-coverage

======
dickbandit
After spending two years confined to the same small building, I would imagine
the toll it's taken on his mental health will be as great, if not greater,
than that of his physical health.

------
hahainternet
Also because he's legitimately wanted for questioning about rape and fled to
escape justice while simultaneously demanding people be accountable to
justice.

He's a fucking hypocrite of the worst kind, and his antics probably hurt
Wikileaks more than anything else.

If you're willing to recklessly endanger others but try to cause international
incidents when you are wanted for questioning then you are a douchebag.

